# Older Diver Styles .....



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Does anyone own any older model O&W diver? ..... That is, one not currently listed on Roy's site? ....I ask as I've just bought my first O&W from a collector and I wondered who else has older or vintage models and if they could post a photo.

I'm hoping mine will be arriving next week so I'll be posting a few photos of mine then.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

There are a couple of Caribbean 1000's in the Photo Gallery


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Heres one.










Mike


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Heres one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Griff said:


>


Well put Griff...


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Heres one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, what a great watch!

Dave


----------

